
The elements of Euclid, with colored diagrams and symbols instead of letters - nsajko
https://archive.org/details/firstsixbooksofe00eucl
======
ZeroGravitas
Also re-issued recently for those who prefer physical books:

[http://www.amazon.com/Oliver-Byrne-First-Elements-
Euclid/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Oliver-Byrne-First-Elements-
Euclid/dp/3836544717)

